# Hardcore Pawn



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

(Make sure you read that tiltle correctly... dirty minded people)

Well... it took about a year, but the first copy of Pawn Stars is out...

Premiers Monday on TruTV... Hardcore Pawn

Very similar to when there was Human Weapon, then about a year later came Fight Quest, which was a little rawer/rough version of Human Weapon.

We shall see...

Might keep Pawn Stars on their game, and not take a 4 week break in the middle of the "new season"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> (Make sure you read that tiltle correctly... dirty minded people)
> [...]


Earl I never would have thought that if you hadn't pointed it out. :lol:

Actually looking forward to this show, I really like Pawn Stars and seem to learn some almost useless information watching it. I am always surprised at how they seem to know a little about a whole lot of things, but I guess you would have to otherwise you would probably lose your butt.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm heavily into Pawn, thanks for reminding me. I really wish my wife liked it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm heavily into Pawn, thanks for reminding me. I really wish my wife liked it.


:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well watched the show last night... only one of them.
I will give the 2nd episode a shot, before I completely write it off.

I don't think you could have two more different shows about the same things (Hardcore Pawn vs Pawn Stars)

Did anyone else catch the couple jabs they made at the Pawn Stars ?


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

I could've sworn I had seen this same location on truTV before.

There it is: It was on back in Dec as a two part pilot.

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/articles/2009/12/21/entertainment/doc4b2f46f14ccc9109552877.txt


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well watched the show last night... only one of them.
> I will give the 2nd episode a shot, before I completely write it off.
> 
> I don't think you could have two more different shows about the same things (Hardcore Pawn vs Pawn Stars)
> ...


Like the we are the experts, we don't have anyone come in to tell us what things are worth? 

Yes the two shows are night and day. One I may visit and the other is in a city I will probably never visit.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I needed a shower after watching those first two shows. Yuuuck. I understand they are in a bad neighborhood but still, they are one sleazy group. I guess that show is more like what a REAL Pawn shop is like as opposed to my Vegas friends.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well watched the show last night... only one of them.
> I will give the 2nd episode a shot, before I completely write it off.
> 
> I don't think you could have two more different shows about the same things (Hardcore Pawn vs Pawn Stars)
> ...


Re: the Pawn Stars dig ... yea.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I caught 1 jab. "We don't have to call in an expert. We are experts." Made me chuckle.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

That show sucked. Bring back "all worked up" which is a heckuva lot better 

So because they took in a stripper pole that must make them "hardcore"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I think they are "Hardcore" because of where they are and who their clients are. It is quite a different show from Pawn Stars. I am also surprised at how big the store is, it's like an old furniture showroom.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jeffgbailey said:


> ...So because they took in a stripper pole that must make them "hardcore"


Like a carpenter who has to pawn his hammer and saw, I am greatly saddened as well when a performance artist has to hock the tool of her trade. And what does it say about the sad state of our economy when a woman who takes off her clothes for a living can't make a go of it?

:sure:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... I gave the 2nd Episode a shot...

And I about to delete the Series Link...

The show didn't get any better, and IMHO... got worse and showed the real intent of the program.



Spoiler



In this episode, it was less about "pawn" but about the drama of running the business.. and the Security... and purchasing guns.

The "family" when to a gun dealer, to buy guns... but at the end, the old-man was pushing for a deal on the holsters, and when the gun shop owner said he was already giving him a deal... he pushed a little more... and the dealer had it.

From the reaction of the dealer, there has GOT to be so much more to the story on the cutting room floor. As he yanked off the mic, motioned to the camera to stop filming... and made gestures and comments... that this was a bad idea, that he knew "this" was going to happen.

Then the next scene has the family outside, belitting this guy, and calling him crazy and nuts... and that they were afraid he was going to pull a gun... that in all the years of retail, they have never seen someone turn away a $3k sale.

But the way it was edited and presented... it was defiently slanted to be the gun-dealers fault, and nothing else.

Just the clips and the talking, definently... you can see where they were in this place for a few hours, and that maybe they cleared out the place or came in at special hours or something.

Ugg... wanted to find another filler-show to watch, but this one doesn't appear to be it.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... I gave the 2nd Episode a shot...
> 
> And I about to delete the Series Link...
> 
> ...


After which, they did their best effort to make sure everyone knew the name of the gun dealership at the very end.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I finally got around to checking out Hardcore PAWN this past week and was hoping for something which would compliment Pawn Stars but it doesn't appear to be this show. 
I do not believe int he 3 shows that I watched that I actually learned anything about the items being sold. Instead, I saw people being treated like trash and a business owner without a heart. 
I did notice that in one episode they did put a slight zing in at Pawn Stars, "we don't have to call in experts because we are the experts"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> I finally got around to checking out Hardcore PAWN this past week and was hoping for something which would compliment Pawn Stars but it doesn't appear to be this show.
> I do not believe int he 3 shows that I watched that I actually learned anything about the items being sold. Instead, I saw people being treated like trash and a business owner without a heart.
> I did notice that in one episode they did put a slight zing in at Pawn Stars, "we don't have to call in experts because we are the experts"


That zing was in the first episode, and they made a point of bring it up often.

I gave it 4 shows, and then I caught one new one a few weeks back.

To me the show is a reality TV show, and not so much an education/learn something show, like Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Antique Roadshow, and others...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That zing was in the first episode, and they made a point of bring it up often.
> 
> I gave it 4 shows, and then I caught one new one a few weeks back.
> 
> To me the show is a reality TV show, and not so much an education/learn something show, like Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Antique Roadshow, and others...


So basically it's to pawn shop, or antiques/cool items as American Chopper is to bike building?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I like to watch it. I thinks its hilarious how some people act.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just remember everyone who doesn't have their face blurred out signed a release. After seeing how some people acted about not getting their money back on pawns but then obviously signing a release I feel the show has a ton of scripted or hyped up stuff, I quit watching after 5 or 6 episodes.


----------

